# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft опубликовала индекс цифровой культуры и напомнил пользователям о нормах онлайн-этикета

## Labs

Microsoft опубликовала индекс цифровой культуры и напомнил пользователям о нормах онлайн-этикета
Корпорация Microsoft напоминает людям во всем мире о необходимости сохранения культуры общения и уважительного отношения друг к другу в онлайн-коммуникациях. 

Компания Microsoft провела международное исследование, которое показало, что пользователи интернета обеспокоены характером онлайн-общения и опасаются ухудшения ситуации в будущем. Цель исследования заключалась в следующем: выявить, что думают подростки (13-17 лет) и взрослые (18-74 лет) об уровне культуры в Сети. В опросе приняли участие жители 14 стран: Австралии, Бельгии, Бразилии, Чили, Китая, Франции, Германии, Индии, Мексики, России, ЮАР, Турции, Великобритании и США. 

По результатам опроса было выделено 5 основных интернет-рисков, которым подвергаются пользователи во время онлайн-общения: нежелательный контакт, грубое обращение, троллинг, получение возмутительных сообщений сексуального характера, оскорбления в интернете. Каждый второй респондент сообщал, что сталкивался, как минимум, с одним риском. 78% опрошенных подтвердили, что рискам подвергались их друзья и близкие. 50% сообщили, что обеспокоены ситуацией, связанной с угрозами в Сети. 61% участников ответили, что не знают, где пострадавшие от хулиганства в интернете могут получить помощь. 

Исследование послужило основой для расчета индекса цифровой культуры, который позволяет оценить уровень безопасности и степень подверженности пользователей интернет-рискам в конкретной стране. Значение общего индекса цифровой культуры в странах, принявших участие в исследовании, составил 65%. По результатам опроса выяснилось, что в среднем каждый пользователь Сети сталкивается с 2,2 типами рисков из 17, включенных в исследование. Самые низкие индексы (т. е., самый высокий уровень цифровой культуры) были зарегистрированы в Великобритании 45%, Австралии – 51% и США 55%. На противоположном конце шкалы оказались ЮАР с индексом цифровой культуры 78%, Мексика – 76% и Россия – 74%. Индекс цифровой культуры базируется на индексе компьютерной безопасности Microsoft, главным образом, на его поведенческом компоненте, который вычислялся с 2010 по 2013 год. 

«Индекс цифровой культуры вычисляется по принципу подсчета очков в гольфе: чем ниже значение (по шкале от 0 до 100), тем ниже уровень риска для респондентов, и тем выше уровень цифровой культуры по оценке интернет-пользователей той или иной страны. Люди сами устанавливают нормы общения в интернете: вежливость, взаимоуважение, сопереживание – это само собой разумеющиеся принципы цивилизованной коммуникации. Интернет должен стать безопасным пространством для обучения, игр, обмена идеями и полезной информацией, эффективного общения людей во всем мире», - комментирует Жаклин Бошер, руководитель отдела Microsoft по онлайн-безопасности. 

Чтобы подчеркнуть важность соблюдения норм этикета в онлайн-общении, компания Microsoft анонсировала инициативу Digital Civility Challenge. Она призывает людей руководствоваться четырьмя ключевыми принципами поведения в интернете и делиться этими принципами в социальных сетях, используя хэштеги #Challenge4Civility и #Im4DigitalCivility. 

1. Относиться к другим пользователям интернета с достоинством и уважением. Проявлять сочувствие, сострадание и доброту. 
2. Уважать культурные различия и точку зрения каждого. В случае конфликтной ситуации осознанно подходить к ответам оппонента, избегать перехода на личности. 
3. Тщательно обдумывать ответ, прежде чем писать комментарий к сообщению, с которым не согласен. Не публиковать и не рассылать информацию, которая может испортить репутацию другого пользователя, угрожать безопасности окружающих и своей собственной. 
4. Обращаться за помощью в случае столкновения с интернет-рисками, оказывать поддержку тем, кто стал жертвой негативного взаимодействия и жестокости, сообщать об опасности, угрожающей кому-либо из пользователей, и сохранять доказательства неподобающего или небезопасного поведения. 

Цель инициативы Microsoft – дать толчок обсуждению влияния этикета онлайн-общения на жизнь общества, повысить культуру и обеспечить безопасность коммуникации в Сети.

----------

